# ouvrir un pilote d'imprimante ...



## steveaustin (27 Juin 2006)

salut à tous !
je démarre sur mac après de longues années passées sur pc (pourquoi avoir attendu tout ce temps !!! )
j'ai résolu beaucoup de problèmes par moi-meme et en lisant ce forum .
mais là je coince ...
en achetant mon imac , j'ai eu droit pour 1 euro à une imprimante tout-en-un ; il s'agit de Epson Stylus 4250 .
je n'arrive pas à la connecter  :  1) la référence précise n'existe pas dans le menu de configuration
                                              2) j'ai bien téléchargé le pilote correspondant sur le site d'Epson , mais je ne peux rien faire avec , meme pas l'ouvrir !

c'est ma première intervention sur ce forum ; n'hésitez pas à me donner des indices si vous avez des éléments de réponse .
merci à l'avance !
Steph.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2006)

&#199;a se pr&#233;sente comment, ce que tu as t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; ? Un kekchose.sit ? Un kekchose.dmg ? Un kekchose.autchose ?


----------



## steveaustin (27 Juin 2006)

le fichier se nomme epson28084eu.sit


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2006)

Tu auras besoin de Stuffit Expander pour ouvrir cette archive.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/182


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2006)

OK, alors, tu cliques une fois dessus, puis tu fais pomme i, et dans la fen&#234;tre qui s'ouvre, tu ouvre la zone "Ouvrir avec", tu choisis Stuffit expander dans la liste, ou tu le cherche s'il n'y est pas (autres logiciels), il doit &#234;tre dans le dossier "Applications" ou dans "Applications/utilitaires".

Ensuite, tu ferme la fen&#234;tre d'information et tu re-double clique sur ton fichier.


----------



## steveaustin (27 Juin 2006)

merci pour votre aide Pascal 77 et Starmac !
j'ai donc téléchargé  Stuffit Expander qui m'a permis d'ouvrir mon pilote d'Epson .
malheureusement l'imprimante ne fonctionne pas ; j'ai du loupé une étape ...


----------



## divoli (27 Juin 2006)

Redémarre l'ordinateur et l'imprimante...


----------



## steveaustin (27 Juin 2006)

oui j'avais aussi pensé à ça ; mais ça ne résout pas le problème ...


----------



## divoli (27 Juin 2006)

Tu as bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; les pilotes correspondant au type de microprocesseur de ton ordi (Mac PPC ou Mac Intel) ?

(Je sais que cela para&#238;t idiot comme question, mais bon...)


Est-ce que ton imprimante apparait dans "Configuration d'imprimante"?


----------



## steveaustin (28 Juin 2006)

j'ai effectivement télechargé la version intel du pilote .

quand je cherche à imprimer , il y a " erreur lors de l'impression " 

au niveau configuration , ça donne :   Préférences Système / Imprimantes et Fax / Stylus DX4200 / état inactif .

je pense que le fait qu'il soit écrit DX4200 au lieu de DX4250 ne soit pas un problème  ( ça s'est fait tout seul )

par contre , quand on me demande de choisir le pilote dans la liste , je ne retrouve pas le nom de l'imprimante parmi le choix Epson , alors que j'ai ouvert le fichier auparavant !


----------



## divoli (29 Juin 2006)

Alors, ça marche ????


----------



## steveaustin (29 Juin 2006)

non toujours le meme problème : "erreur lors de l'impression" !
je vais reprendre mes bouquins et peut-etre effacer les fichiers et tout recommencer à zéro .
à suivre !!!
en tout cas merci !
Steph.


----------



## steveaustin (2 Juillet 2006)

voilà ... j'ai lu tous mes bouquins et réinstallé l'imprimante  ;
rien ne fonctionne .
je suis déçu de ne pas y etre arrivé
de plus , sur Windows , il suffisait de mettre un CD et tout était en place ; sur mac ça semble plus compliqué à moins qu'il n'y ait des imprimantes multi fonctions spécifiques pour un mac ?

A part cela , au niveau logiciels , aucun problème ; je déguste la suite ilife : je la trouve performante !

Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé : ils n'ont pas perdu leur temps !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

steveaustin a dit:
			
		

> sur Windows , il suffisait de mettre un CD et tout était en place ; sur mac ça semble plus compliqué à moins qu'il n'y ait des imprimantes multi fonctions spécifiques pour un mac ?



Non, il y a juste des fabricants d'imprimantes qui ne veulent pas se faire ch**r à développer leurs pilotes Mac proprement.


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2006)

Tu es mal tomb&#233;...

Pour un prochain achat, tu peux consulter:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301175-fr

ou surtout renseigne-toi sur les sites mac avant d'acheter...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Attention, le lien de *divoli* date d'avril 2005.  

Aujourd'hui, allez plut&#244;t faire un tour *ICI*, surtout si vous &#234;tes sur MacIntel.

C'moon


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2006)

Oups la boulette...:rose: D&#233;sol&#233;.

On peut aussi s&#233;lectionner "fran&#231;ais", mais les mises-&#224;-jour des 2 pages ont 1 mois de diff&#233;rence (f&#233;vrier et mars 2006).


----------



## steveaustin (4 Juillet 2006)

merci pour ces liens interessants
je n'y retrouve pas mon imprimante , et celle-ci n'autorise pas l'utilisation de pilotes génériques !
si seulement je parvenais à introduire le nom ( DX4250 ou DX4200 ) dans la liste proposée lors de la configuration de l'imprimante , j'aurais une chance qu'elle soit reconnue ; enfin je continue à chercher ...

sinon , puisque le sujet a été abordé , quelles seraient les marques d'imprimantes qui poseraient le moins de problèmes de compatibilité avec mac OS  ?


----------



## Digiwolf (4 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Mon père vient de s'acheter un MacBook Pro, en cadeau avec l'assurance, on lui a offert une EPSON STYLUS DX4250. (Apparement, elle s'offre beaucoup celle la)

Et... Je rencontre exactement le même probleme que steveaustin.  

L'imprimante fonctionne bien (testée sous PC), mais l'installation sous Mac pose problème.
Comme le disait steve, même après l'installation des pilotes (install VISE), l'imprimante n'apparait pas dans la liste des imprimantes EPSON....
Donc j'ai essayé de prendre le pilote d'une l'EPSON stylus CX ou lieu de la DX... sur un malentendu ça aurait pu marcher... 
Et non...L'imprimante repère bien que je veux imprimer, mais me crache des feuilles blanches comme pour me signifier : pas de pilote, pas d'impression...

Bref, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire... si vous avez une idée, n'hesitez pas... car pas question de changer d'imprimante dans mon cas.
(et je ne peux laisser mon frère, adepte du PC, se rire des macs comme il le fait de toute façon )


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2006)

steveaustin a dit:
			
		

> sinon , puisque le sujet a &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; , quelles seraient les marques d'imprimantes qui poseraient le moins de probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; avec mac OS  ?


Bonjour,

Moins qu'une question de marque, ce me semble &#234;tre un probl&#232;me de mod&#232;le. Fait bien attention avant tout achat, consulte le site Apple et celui du fabriquant.

Mais enfin, HP a une excellente compatibilit&#233; (j'ai une Photosmart 3210 et un iMacIntel  ) et aussi Canon.

Un petit plus Canon, les pilotes et logiciels les plus r&#233;cents en fran&#231;ais se trouvent sur leur site Canadien bien avant l'Europe.
J'ai appris cela sur le forum Macg&#233;n&#233;ration, info de Z&#233;roz&#233;rosix, je crois. 

Pour un MacIntel, les pilotes UB (obligatoires) sont pr&#233;-install&#233;s ou sur le DVD d'installation. C'est ceux qu'il faut utiliser en priorit&#233;.

C'moon.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2006)

Il y a eu un large dossier concernant le test comparatif de 12 imprimantes multifonctions, dans le magazine  "Univers Mac" de  juin 2006.

Selon ce magazine, c'est la Canon  MP 800 qui remporte largement ce comparatif (suivie de loin par la Canon MP 500 et la HP Photosmart 3310). Selon les crit&#232;res de Univers Mac, bien s&#251;r...
Concernant les imprimantes bon march&#233;, la Lexmark P4350 et la Canon MP 170 sont recommand&#233;es (si l'on est pas trop exigeant avec la qualit&#233; limit&#233;e de leur prestation)...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2006)

steveaustin a dit:
			
		

> je pense que le fait qu'il soit &#233;crit DX4200 au lieu de DX4250 ne soit pas un probl&#232;me  ( &#231;a s'est fait tout seul )


Le pilote &#233;tant le m&#234;me pour les 2 mod&#232;les, je pense que non, ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me.

Pour r&#233;soudre ton probl&#232;me, tu peux contacter le support technique d'Epson par mail (&#231;a co&#251;te moins cher que par t&#233;l&#233;phone).


----------



## lau12 (5 Juillet 2006)

je vois qu'il n'y a pas que moi qui a ce pb ! j'ai du abandonner l'idée d'installer 2 imprimantes sur mon mac (dont l'une en réseau), car malgré l'installation du pilote, rien ne fonctionnait.
J'en suis toujours au même point 1 mois après !


----------



## steveaustin (6 Juillet 2006)

bon apparemment , je ne suis pas le seul à rencontrer ce genre de problèmes !
merci de votre participation à tous  
je vais contacter Epson par le lien de iDuck
je vous tiendrai au courant
Steph.


----------



## steveaustin (17 Juillet 2006)

finalement , je n'ai reçu aucune réponse de Epson
si je n'avais pas claqué toutes mes éco pour l'achat de mon imac , je pense que je me racheterais rapidement une imprimante !

sinon je voudrais savoir , Digiwolf , si tu avais trouvé quelquechose ?

Steph.


----------



## Spock (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Ce que je viens de lire est désespérant. J'ai moi aussi rencontré exactement le même problème. J'ai laissé tombé mon pc pour un mac intel, dans la liste des imprimantes, je ne trouve que la 4200 (que j'ai reçu moi aussi en cadeau).
Est-ce qu'entre temps l'un d'entre vous a trouvé une solution ?
Merci d'avance de me tenir au courant, même si la réponse est négative elle sera significative.


----------

